# Roc Skincare



## Sophia (Jan 25, 2006)

Has any of you try Roc skincare products?? Which are the best? Roc here is a drugstore brand and not very expensive so I wonder which products are good!


----------



## Zoey (Jan 25, 2006)

Sophia,i have never heard of Roc,we don't have it here,I hope someone will be able to help.


----------



## peekaboo (Jan 25, 2006)

I love the Roc line called "Purif AC"..meant for acne prone/oily/combo skin. It is fantastic. I have not tried Roc's other products..have heard the day and night cream and the eye cream from the anti-aging line are great though.


----------



## Leony (Jan 26, 2006)

I only tried their eye cream, but I'm not sure whether I like it or not.

I'm still looking for another good eye cream though.


----------



## nlee22 (Jan 26, 2006)

I've also tried their eye cream.. didnt like it quite that much. Takes too long to absorb on my skin.


----------



## Marisol (Jan 26, 2006)

Bever heard of them. Sorry!


----------



## Mirtilla (Jan 26, 2006)

Roc is a pretty popular brand here and I tried a facial day cream some years ago. It was a so-so product.


----------



## Amethyst (Jan 26, 2006)

I tried a few of their products and I liked it (although I didn't see my few wrinkles disappear) but then one day my skin started flaking from it. I went to my dermolotogist and he told me that its probably a reaction from the retinol in it.

I still use their under eye cream every so often but I stopped using the wrinkle cream. I might just have overly sensitive skin.


----------



## Geek2 (Jan 26, 2006)

I have tried the anti-aging cream (anti-wrinkle) night treatment. Can't remember the name now though. It's in a little blue tube. It's really good and leaves the skin mat and not oily at all.


----------



## snj (Jan 26, 2006)

we have their whole range here.. but its expensive tho, average price ~ $50.

never try any of the product yet.


----------



## Mirtilla (Jan 26, 2006)

:icon_eek: OMG! Prices are are cheaper here!


----------



## Sophia (Jan 26, 2006)

What 50$?????? Here are under 30 euros maybe 20 I'm not sure!


----------



## eightthirty (Jan 26, 2006)

I'm very interested in trying their products. I never thought to check the reviews b/c it's not something I desperately need as of yet. It's great to hear your thoughts!!


----------



## Mitsuko (Jan 27, 2006)

i use the same thing and i LOVE it. i didnt tried any others products yet but i use the cleanser twice a day and it leave my skin soft


----------



## mac-whore (Jan 27, 2006)

i've actually had a dermatologist reccomend this but, i never got around to trying it.


----------

